# å, ä och ö i urxvt.

## Zhaozhou

Hallå, hallå.

Jag har inte en aning om vilken info jag borde ge, så jag kör.

Jag kan inte skriva å, ä eller ö i urxvt, men jag kan se dessa chars i output.

Any ideas?

----------

## kallamej

Jag skulle börja med att kolla 

```
$ locale
```

Speciellt LC_CTYPE-inställning.

----------

## Zhaozhou

Löste det.

locales var fel, as said. Jag missförstog locale -a bara. (:

Tack iallafall.

----------

